# The Boston Aquarium Annual Fish Auction is coming up!



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey I wanted to tell you all that the Boston Aquarium's Annual Fish Auction is coming up on Nov. 14 :grin:. I'm really excited to go, and my mom agreed to take me!!! My first fishy event :razz:. I hope other people can enjoy it too. You can find more info on this site:

http://www.bostonaquariumsociety.org/


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks! 

I haven't been to one of those since I moved from South Boston 2 years ago. I might actually convince my mom to go .


----------



## aquastore (Sep 1, 2009)

i wish i could join in this show... but i am in china so far from there!

Merry Christmas


----------



## demasonisrule (Dec 29, 2009)

OHHHHH I am definitely going!:-D


----------

